# stop thinking about it/moving on



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm at the beginning of the divorce process from my wife, got the "I love you, just not in love with you" speech, we filed the petition for divorce papers yesterday. 120 days I'll have the court date. I start my first divorce support group tonight at the local church. I have two small children (b) 8 (d) 5. I talk with them/see them as much as I can. I'm coping with that as well. I'm trying to figure out how to stop thinking about all this, why my wife fell out of love, etc. How do I move on?


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I am sure that was a big shock for you.
No one expects to be in this position but it happens.
I am not sure what caused this or if you seen she was acting differently?
I too am thinking about going through the divorce process and he has no idea. We have had many past issues so have you had issues in the past that would make her want to move on?
My sister went thru a divorce recently. She was just like you are. Sad and confused but every day gets better and she is seeing she is better off without him. I am sure you will get there too. There is a greiving process so don't expect too much too soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## insomnia255 (Dec 4, 2011)

See a marriage counsellor it will save so much heart ache.

Is it possible to fall back in love with your spouse? - YouTube

Does divorce make people happy? - YouTube


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

Move on means removing contact.


----------



## proudwidaddy (Dec 26, 2011)

The problem is we have two small children together, so we will always have to have some sort of contact with each other. On a positive note I did attend a divorce support care group last night at my local church, that felt empowering. Today for the first time in the morning I woke up without feeling a sense of dispair. I still have trouble removing hope that my wife will have a reclamation of love (seeing how the divorce petition was filed on Monday). I have to tell myself that I have to move on for me, and for my kids. Whatever happens in the future will happen.


----------

